# Causes of Bloodshot Eyes..?



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Shanks has come back from his walk tonight and his eyes where slightly bloodshot. He seemed fine in himself, hes not squinting and I dosnt seem toirratate him.. After an hour or so it had calmed down although the veins in the eyes are clearly visable if you lift hi eye lid up..

Has anyone else had any issues with bloodshot eyes and what can be causing it..? He did play a fair bit in the park and he does still pull on his lead so Im thinking (Well hoping) its related to that... :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This time of year I would expect some sort of allergy. If it didn't clear up in a couple of days I would make a vet appointment.


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Sounds like allergies to me. Caleb gets it pretty bad to the point where his eyes are swollen and painful. On a bad day, I really notice it after a walk or romp at the park. If Shanks seems uncomfortable, I would give him some benedryl.


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys.. Much appreciated..


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I wonder if Visine would help? I know red eyes can sometimes be dry and itchy, so if it IS allergy related it actually might not be a horrible idea. I really don't know though, I'm not sure if that is safe...anyone else know??


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Must have been the beers he had with his buddies in the park! lol
Totally kidding.......
Kidding aside, Im thinking allergies. With not being allowed to spray these weeds, it could be an issue with our doggies


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Allergies were my second thought to high blood pressure. It sure wouldn't hurt to get him checked out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have heard that you should not use Visine on dogs eyes. Check with your vet for any type of eye drops to use. Maybe try some benedryl to see if that helps.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

My Mulligan has bloodshot eyes when he gets tired. His eyes also look like a bassett hound when he is tired. He is 7 months old and this does not seem to bother him at all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

BeauShel said:


> I have heard that you should not use Visine on dogs eyes. Check with your vet for any type of eye drops to use. Maybe try some benedryl to see if that helps.


This is what our vet told us too. Never put any drops in the eyes if you don't know what is wrong. I would also give the benedryl.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

My golden loves to swim in the pool several times a day. At the end of the day I give her a shower, take care of her coat, ears, etc. but her eyes are bloodshot. I'd like to find something soothing to put into her eyes but haven't found anything to give that's NOT a medication. Just something soothing to clean them out before bed. The vet can't see anything wrong since she's not swimming when I take her. Looking for more of a maintenance idea anyway. Like an eye wash for dogs. lol She also used to get very bloodshot eyes when we walked & she'd pick up every thing she could (lumps of grass, dirt, leaves, palm fronds, anything at all). My trainer had me purchase a "Gentle Leader" for her head and that seems to help. Still...she's lives for the pool. Oh, and yes, she puts her head underwater (I have no idea how she holds her breath).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You can use a saline eye wash (human grade) on their eyes. I do after Tito has been running in the field, to wash out dust and dirt.


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Thank you!*



hotel4dogs said:


> You can use a saline eye wash (human grade) on their eyes. I do after Tito has been running in the field, to wash out dust and dirt.


Taken your advice and works beautifully. Appreciate it.


----------

